
Cheaters never win. : reddit blog - awa
http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/elqgs/cheaters_never_win/
======
asmosoinio
Interesting take on the other side of the story from the linked article, and a
response by someone at RasiFranks:

[http://blogs.forbes.com/elizabethwoyke/2010/11/10/240-to-
pla...](http://blogs.forbes.com/elizabethwoyke/2010/11/10/240-to-place-story-
on-digg-front-page-one-marketing-firms-pitch/)

[http://blogs.forbes.com/elizabethwoyke/2010/11/11/digg-
manip...](http://blogs.forbes.com/elizabethwoyke/2010/11/11/digg-manipulator-
rasifranks-responds/)

